# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  مباشر - تزيين نفق اللاعبين أستاد المريخ -- حصري أون لاين

## Ehab M. Ali

*من أستاد المريخ 
نحييكم وننقل لكم مباشرة بداية تزيين نفق اللاعبين 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الحضور

موسي القطاني المدير العام
أفريكانو عضو هيئة الشوري
إيهاب محمد علي المشرف العام
الجيلي شاور الاشراف والرقابة
محمد مناع الاشراف وارقابة
حافظ النور رئيس لجنة التوثيق 
عبدالعزيز24 لجنة الاعلام والرقابة
أرخبيل رئيس لجنة العلاقات العامة والاجتماعية

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*موفقين ان شاء الله 
وقلوبنا معاااااكم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*موفقين باذن الله يا صفوة يا كرام
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بكري الطاش (نائب مدير الاستاد)
بكري( أمين الاستاد)

*

----------


## عجبكو

*بس يا هوبا ما تنسى لينا الصور يا حبة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, Ehab M. Ali, بحاري 


شنو يا بحاري ما مشيت مالك
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*بالتوفيق يا هندسة ، وفي الطريق اليكم عبدالعزيز24  الرقابة والاعلام ، وممثلا للجنة التعبئة والجماهير ، وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه رضاه وطاعته ولخدمة هذا المنبر الشامخ .
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, ehab m. Ali, بحاري 


شنو يا بحاري ما مشيت مالك



‏

عظمة ده بخلينا نمشي ، اتابع الان احد المواضيع المتعلقة بزئير اون لاين غدا بعون الله ، 
‏
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*بالتو فيق انشاء الله 

كسرة :

هوبا انتا وين مشتاقين
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (9 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, أبو اية, africanu, az3d, Ehab M. Ali, بحاري, بكري الخواض, حنين المريخ, ود الحلة 


شباب حلوين ازيكم
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*نقل بالصور بعد قليل

*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					





 

افريكانو يا حصري واصل يا وجع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					





 


اييييوووووووووووووي يووووووووووي يووووووووووووووي 


ده الكلام ولا بلاش اي ده الشغل  ده الشغل ده الشغل اي ده الشغل


الله يحفظكم يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*عمل جميل وكنا نتمني أن نكون حضوراً حتي نشارك معكم والي الامام والله يوفقكم
*

----------


## africanu

*ماتمشو بعيـــــــــــــد ياشباب جاينكم راجعين 

الليله لي الصبـــــــــــــاح من استـــــــــــاد سودان المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

عظمة ده بخلينا نمشي ، اتابع الان احد المواضيع المتعلقة بزئير اون لاين غدا بعون الله ، 
‏



  انت تانى تمشى وين 
الا السماء ينتكى وجلد النمل يتسلخ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ماتمشو بعيـــــــــــــد ياشباب جاينكم راجعين 

الليله لي الصبـــــــــــــاح من استـــــــــــاد سودان المريخ



 
ما تخاق راجنك يا مان
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*موفقين ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					





 افريكانو انت والمعاك
مدهشين 
ومبدعين 
ومخلصين
     .... ولقانا التمرين
*

----------


## جواندي

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ماتمشو بعيـــــــــــــد ياشباب جاينكم راجعين 

الليله لي الصبـــــــــــــاح من استـــــــــــاد سودان المريخ



نمشى وين ياافريكانو معقوله بس
حد يشعر بالسعاده ويمشى يختار البعاد
تحياتى لكم جميعا
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ماتمشو بعيـــــــــــــد ياشباب جاينكم راجعين 

الليله لي الصبـــــــــــــاح من استـــــــــــاد سودان المريخ



 
 تسلم ياوجع


نمشي بعييييييييد
 قال نمشي قال

والله لي شايفنوا دا نفوتك مكسرين


*

----------


## Deimos

*أفريكانو


*

----------


## Deimos

*باش مهندس حافظ



*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*صور النفق قبل التزيين



*

----------


## Deimos

*

النفق قبل التزيين
*

----------


## Deimos

*النفق قبل التزيين



*

----------


## Deimos

*النفق قبل التزيين






*

----------


## ارخبيل

*جايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكم يا شباب والله بالغتو ادونا بس رنة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ربنا يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم يارب....والله حاجه تشرف

تخريمه

بختكم والله العظيم قااعدين فى القلعة الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أفريكانو





وهل يخفي القمر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 13 (11 عضو و 2 ضيف) عجبكو, africanu, az3d, السيد, بحاري, بكري الخواض, جواندي, mohammed_h_o, Mr.Kdrook, reddish, ود الحلة 


حباب ضيوفنا الاتنين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أفريكانو





اربعة قوارير يا مفتري
دا افريكانو ولا هيثم ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اربعة قوارير يا مفتري
دا افريكانو ولا هيثم ؟؟؟




ههههههههههههههههههه

لكن لقيتك شواااااااااااااااااف

افريكانو قال ليك دي للوضوء مش مويتنا ( سوبا حقت الوالي ) نشرب منها ونتوضا بيها ...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أفريكانو





ان شاء الله بكره (رش) شديد بعدد القوارير التحتك دي يا وجع !!
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

جايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكم يا شباب والله بالغتو ادونا بس رنة



راجينك وقاعدين إن شاء الله لحدي التمرين
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*افريكانو الله اديكم العافية 

اعجز عن التعبير خلوني ارتب ليكم قصيدة بي فهم
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*عليك الله يا افريكانو (باقي صباعات اللحام البتفضل في الاخر، وكسار السيخ والزوي البفضل )

لملمو لي عشان اديهم لي كدايس حلتنا  اتمو بيهم قروش المنظمة وادوها لي سلك 

للامام ياحلوين ...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*والله يا شباب حننتونا وخجلتونا فى السخانه دى انتو فى الاستاد ربنا يديكم الصحه والعافيه

تخريمه

يامجدالدين الكدايس بيعرفوا يظبطوا امورهم برااااااااااهم(اطلع منها)
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## حنين المريخ

*موفقين انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*العمل الآن يسير بصورة طبيعة ومرضية وإن شاء الله سينتهي في غضون ساعة واحدة

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إنضم قبل قليل الحبيب أرخبيل وأحد الصفوة زميله في العمل

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ما شاء الله
القرآن الكريم يعطر الاستاد منذ يوم أمس 
علي مدار الساعة
عبر الذاعة الداخلية

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*في الخرج جموع الصفوة بدأت تتوافد علي الاستاد
مع الهتاف والنوبة والتصفيق
والهتاف
مريح .. مريخ .. مريخ

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عدد مقدر من ضباط وأفراد الشرطة وشرطة المرور أمام القلعة الحمراء استعدادا" لاجراءات التمرين

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شباب مريخاب أون لاين  بصنع  الحراك ويبنى المجد

لسودان  المريخ  وفقكم  الله  وسدد  خطاكم 0
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

صور النفق قبل التزيين






افريكانو دا قبل التزين طيب بعد التزين كيف

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا صفوه التمرين مفتوح ؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*شباب موفقين والله ترفعوا الراس
انا هسع داير ابكى عديييييل عشان ما معاكم .
الله يرد غربتنا ولا ما كده يابو شهد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هوبا يا حصري  الله يتمم بي خير
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*






*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

شباب موفقين والله ترفعوا الراس
انا هسع داير ابكى عديييييل عشان ما معاكم .
الله يرد غربتنا ولا ما كده يابو شهد



 

امين ربنا يجيبكم لي سودان المريخ في امان الله
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*والله يا ايهاب لو وارغووووووووو جاب هدف فى الشبكه دى عزاب شديد 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا ايهاب صورك منورة يا مان عقدتنا عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (8 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, محب الزعيم, مجدالدين شريف, Ehab M. Ali, بكري الخواض, حسن يعقوب+, manooo, نزار عبده 



مساء الخير لكل الموجودين
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

 
تخريمه

يامجدالدين الكدايس بيعرفوا يظبطوا امورهم برااااااااااهم(اطلع منها)



الكدايس قالو من امس مالقو ولا حمامة لافة (ياربي اكون كابوس اقصد كامبس اختارم 

في تشكيلة بكرة ) 

مااااابطلع :naa:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله اصبح  الواحد منا يفتخر بانه واحد من هذا الكيان كيان مريخاب اون لاين اللهم احفظه لنا من كل الشامتين والحقدة يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*








*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*



البلد كلها حيكومة
*

----------


## Deimos

*بدأت الآن مرحلة تركيب اللوحات علي جدران النفق

وسنوافيكم بالصور بعد قليل

*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله ماشاء الله لكن يا هوبا مكانك سمح ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*








*

----------


## Deimos

*


*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*موفقين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*



السيد المدير أرخبيل
*

----------


## Deimos

*










*

----------


## Deimos

*














*

----------


## Deimos

*












*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## عمده

*موفقين ومنصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*سيبدأ التمرين بعد قليل وسنوافيكم بالصور قريباً إن شاء الله

*

----------


## Deimos

*








*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ماشاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ربنا يديكم العافيه ويبارك فيكم ويسدد
خطاكم
وربنا يجعل ثمرة هذا الجهد النصر
           المبين
*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*مشكورين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..  رفعتوا راسنا
ربنا يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم ... ويسدد مرمى لاعبيننا بكرة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم ,,,, ناس المايقوما ماشين عليكم لاقوهم بالكاميرا يا عزو
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين يا شباب يا رائعين يا حلوين !!
*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكورين وموفقين ان شاء الله يا شباب
جزاكم الله خيراً
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكووووووووووووووورين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*ممر  ولا احلى  ... وح يبقى احلى بكرة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مشكوريين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*مجهود مقدر مشكورين شباب
                        	*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*يشاهد الموضوع حاليا 2(2عضو 0ضيف )
صباح الخير عبد العزيز 24
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حذيفة هاشم
					

يشاهد الموضوع حاليا 2(2عضو 0ضيف )
صباح الخير عبد العزيز 24



صباح النور يا حذيفة ,,, ناس الليل :a045:
                        	*

----------

